# Opinions on GTS-T vs GTR



## AberdeenR33 (May 9, 2006)

Hey folks, I've happily been in the skyline ownership for two months odds now, and i am enjoying the car immensly, even though its the GTS-T model and not the GTR. I do alot of drag racing and I wanted to see what a GTS-T could do, we all know the capabilities of the GTR, standard to 1000+BHP scary stuff! But the GTR I feel is the underrated underdog!

This is not my rant though, a few of you will have seen my car already, and it as good as looks like a GTR all minus the badges, the flared arches, and of course 4wd RB26DETT, but i'm getting jarred of when teenage gits come up to the car and say " Nice car, shame its a GTS-T", WTF???? Its still a 6 cylinder skyline with a turbo, so its real enough to me!

What do you think, is the reall deal the GTR, or can the GTS-T be as good ?? What do you think, especially those of you who have owned both models?


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Totally different cars. I had a heavily modified R34GTT which I loved and it was a very civlised comfortable cruiser although a real handful at the limit. It used to get a huge amount of attention wherever it went. I now have a heavily modified R32GTR and it is much more "raw" and nimble. I love the power delivery and handling and feel 100 times as confident driving it on road and on track.

I personally far prefer my GTR overall but wish I could have kept both.


----------



## Hi5 (Aug 31, 2005)

i own a gtst and im not afraid to say that the "real deal" is the GTR, course it is, apart from seat comfort (imo) the gtr is better in every way.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

I have a GTSt, I really like the idea behind it, Its got no real fancy stuff on just an engine, box and two rear driven wheels, I have yet to drive a GTR (HINT! any offers ?) but Im guessing they both have good and bad points.

Mark.


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

This come up so often its unbelievable.

I always look at it as the GTR is the top of the range, (you only need to look at the retail prices to find that out), though the GTST is still a very good car, (I have both and have driven quite a few of each). As standard the GTST doesn't have the same performance or sporty feel the GTR does, it feels like a normal car, with a bit of power.

Both my R32 GTR and R32 GTST have very similar mods, I get very similar MPG out of both, yet the GTR handles better, performs better and feels much more stable, and its still fun to drive, (remember they're not really 4WD like everyone goes on about, so don't 'drive themselves').

This isn't saying the GTST is a bad car, I'm expecting to have a lot of fun in mine when its done, it's just the GTR is the better car, (comparing similarly specced cars).

Alex B


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

One of my last cars was a R32GTS, black, bronze wheels,GT-Wing, TopSecret mild tuned engine to 400HP, no rear seats, Drag sound ex . . . it got by far more attention then my friends 500HP, but standard looking GTR33.


----------



## jbloke72 (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a GTSt, and it was IMHO a bag of shit. Admittedly it was an auto which doesn't help the driving experience one little bit with regard to unexpected (read uncontrollable) kickdowns resulting in all the power being thrown at the rear wheels just when you don't need it. Also, my 'setup' may well have been far from ideal in that the a*se end used to snake all over the place end in even mildly damp conditions and it was f*cking murder in the wet to drive ... I am amazed that I never wrapped it round a lamppost or stuffed it into another car. I am seeking my elusive GTR now, but I know I won't take a GTSt again unless I have no other choice.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I still miss my yellow 34 gtt ,very good car and good fun to drive ,slightly moded,tail happy sometimes .GTR seems more solid as soon as you get in it everything feels heavy and tank built like ,hard to explain really .Love the GTR but the GTT was great fun on country roads round my way .OH and the kids in our village all preferd the GTT than the GTR ,the color the wheels ,had both at the same time for quite a bit and the GTT always got more attention on the roads too due to the color .Looking at the price differance between the gtt34 and the GTR 34 I dont think the GTR is worth as much as it goes for these days compared to it's little sister which seems to have taken a price plummet in the last year .I think this is a good time to buy a gtt ,get one at a good deal and spend a couple of grand on cosmetics and it will look killer ,if you fancy drag racing get a GTR as they will always put in better times for less money spent on mods.Apart from the differance of brakes and to some degree tyres both cars are quite expensive to run ,and if the engine goes bang both are gonna cost a fortune to repair.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

*Smacks head against brick wall*


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Indeed.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

2 words....... "Trackday addict"


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

total burnout said:


> 2 words....... "Trackday addict"


You beat me to it! 

Mind you, this is one of only a few gtst's that are top notch. Crail loser also drives / has something to do (I think) with a gold one that looks awesome. Also loved luffys (now M6begs I think) r32 top secret gtst. That went very well although did struggle to put down the power I think.

Never been in or driven a gtst though. The newness of a r34 gtt is certainly appealing.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Totalburnout said:


> 2 words....... "Trackday addict"



Thats three words realy  

I love to feel the power, and a gts-t realy does let you know you have it, while its snaking its way up the road on total thrust, but then i love my GTR as it plants the power more securely, but then thats just me doing the control freak thang.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I'd sooner have a 450bhp GTS-t than a 450bhp GTR.


----------



## JB. (Jul 4, 2004)

Ok... say a standard UK Skyline is usually stage 1 modifed. 

So like for like 'standard' your GTR has got it, I mean come on, it is a better car at that level  

NOW...any car no matter what make or model (even a Skoda) can be highly modifed, individualised, made something special. 
So a GTST can be something special and fortunately it has got all its brothers base qualities to build on to do this and consequently match like for like at a higher level. Its just as academic as 2WD verses 4WD then.


----------



## D4T (Jun 3, 2004)

having owned a 33 GTS-T now a 33 GTR i dont think i can ever compare them tbh, very different to drive.... i would have one of each if my pockets where full enough


----------

